# A theme...multiple cats with corresponding names



## Nocturnal-Felines (Dec 13, 2013)

Would love to hear from fellow owners(slaves) who, if by or no fault of there own, has multiple cats with corresponding names!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Cat names always intrigue me. I love yours!
Ours are all Greek gods/goddesses.

*Hera *- It was the name her foster mommy gave her and it was perfect for her. 
*Zeus *- Can't have a Hera without a Zeus. Although my kids love Ghibli movies so he is usually called Jiji. (Jiji is a black cat that talks.) Zeus is his official name.
*Athena *- Well gee, we have a Zeus and a Hera so when we rescued her we went through the list of Greek goddesses and it stuck. Although I have to confess that I call her Theeny.


----------



## Nocturnal-Felines (Dec 13, 2013)

so cool! There is literature with both Zeus and Nyx together


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

3 cats I had when I was younger

you, YOU !!! and you too


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, not all cats, but my dogs and cat all have literary names... no specific theme though. I have Oliver (Oliver Twist), Boo (To Kill a Mockingbird), Mouse (a guard dog in a UK children's series I can never remember the name of) and Munch (named after Robert Munsch, childrens author, but the spelling got changed as he bit me stealing a dog treat and sent me to the hospital)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Most of mine have Biblical names.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine are named Scooby(Doo) and Tilly(from a children's programme I can't remember) My grandson named them.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

We named our first cat Pepper (Potts) after watching Iron Man. So we followed the theme and name our new booger Tony when we adopted him.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, Our sister kittens (10 months old) have math-themed names-Decimal and Delta. My husband has a math degree and the kids excel in math, so I thought the names fit in with our family.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

My oldest 3 are named after historical figures or literary characters, but they don't really have corresponding names in the way that you mean.

The orange tabby twins that I have in foster care right now do have corresponding names though: they're called Gilbert & Sullivan.


----------

